# Moss Cultivation



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes.... yet another moss thread . 

My dilemma is this: I found some amazing moss growing under the watering tables at a local greenhouse. The problem being that the soil is obviously going to be drenched in fertilizer and insecticide (from the runoff) which can't be washed from the moss since it won't withstand bleach. It's apparent that I can't use the moss in the vivarium which is where my scheming begins. How can I cultivate this moss so that it's a fresh start with absolutely no chemicals? Could I snip pieces off the moss and seed it into some coco fiber? If I snipped some of the moss and use the slurry method without transferring any chemicals? If no "quick fix" is available then I'm willing to take many steps over many months to get this stuff going so that it will be safe to seed into future vivs. Alternately if anyone knows a way to clean moss like I'm interested in that too. I didn't find such information in other threads though . Here are pictures of the different types I came across at the greenhouse:


















Thanks in advance for any advice .


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the slurry method should work just fine. Or you can try germinating the sporocarps that seem to be very prevalent in your sample... In fact, use dried moss including the sporocarps for you slurry and you have the best chances possible to get good growth. chemicals should not be an issue, especially if the moss gets several good rinsings before you slurry it


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for your prompt response frogparty . On top of that, you told me what I wanted to hear! lol

I'll go ahead and try the slurry on brick method and maybe play around with the different slurry mixes. I'll also be super excited if the little drooping flowers tolerate viv conditions. We'll see....

Thanks again!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those won't make it through the slurry process 
I think slurry on brick would be fine, but you should be able to just spray your slurry onto coco coir or other substrate like lfs and if its humid enough it wil grow. Ive used equal parts dried moss, rain water and cheap flat beer in a blender with excellent results


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Would I be able to spray the beer slurry directly into my viv (without frogs)? The frogs are still in quarantine and will be for at least another four weeks if that makes a difference. Now that would be convenient.... I know yogurt, and buttermilk would smell awful, and I found out the hard way that rice water left at room temperature will smell like raclette cheese within a week... so that's out of the question.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are worried about the contaminents.. rinse the moss heavily in water several times before making the slurry this will reduce the contaminents. If you make the slurry and then grow the moss, these contaminents will be significantly reduced. 

A decent moss can be grown from a 50/50 mixture of peat and sand kept wet and humid under bright light (do not place in sunlight). It will take a couple of months but you will get a moss that can be readily transplanted or plugged and transplanted. 

Ed


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

That's an interesting method that I hadn't heard of. Much appreciated .


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've had the moss from the peat overgrow small sundews. I usually grow it in shallow pots or trays in either a dedicated tank under bright flourescent lights or in shallow trays in a plastic bag under bright lights. 

Another source of a number of mosses is osmunda fern blocks. If these are kept wet and under high humidity and bright light, you can get not only interesting mosses but ferns from the fiber. (I've even had a tree fern start growing from it). I have at least one type of sphagnum growing from some osmunda fern... you will get better varities of moss if you use bright lights. 

Ed


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

if its going in the viv why not just use as is id think blending it is going to give what ever chemicals in the moss a better chance to enter since its in a solution rather than in the growth


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

This may help:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/33923-moss-experiments.html

 Fun stuff. However you aren't looking to sanitize... Doing this WOULD kill any parasites etc in the moss. I'd do the light bleach solution plus the slurry afterwards. Moss stands up to abuse pretty well.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Now where to find osmunda fibre....  I'll have to search around local greenhouses and online shops. It will be a fun experiment if I can find some. Other than moss, ferns are my favorite form of viv flora, so I can't really lose with the osmunda blocks! Thanks again Ed .

MeiK: Nice! I didn't find that one in my search but it's a great thread. That would actually make a good sticky for all of the moss lovers on DB. I think I will try the quick bleach dip before the slurry... Just to be safe I think I'll do a little piece first .


----------



## MossinAnnie (Sep 27, 2009)

Since y'all are interested in moss, I wanted to offer some suggestions. First, choose a moss type that will thrive in the conditions of the microclimate you've created for your frogs. If you wish to start from scratch with the moss milkshake idea, then rather than haphazardly using "moss", increase your chances of success using the appropriate bryophyte. Two of the fastest growing mosses are Thuidium and Psuedosclaropodium. 
I specialize in creating moss gardens for sustainable landscapes but I started decades ago as a child making a terrarium for my pet anole. Committed to promoting the joys and advantages of eco-friendly mosses, Mountain Moss offers educational workshops, innovative garden installations, moss-as-art creations and moss for sale by special order. As a certified native plant gatherer in North Carolina, I rescue mosses from high impact areas where these unique non-vascular plants are doomed for destruction. The specimens I collect often are in sporophytic stages and some colonies are extraordinary in size. These bryophytes are featured in moss garden installations created by me or by other moss gardening enthusiasts. They are not intended for florists or crafters who let them die and paint them green. I would consider requests for live specimens for inclusion in your frog habitats. Occasionally, I find a salamander and I've had small frogs appear in my own moss garden. Bryophyte types that I recommend for your purposes: Thuidium delicatulum, Ctenidium, Mnium, Aulocomnium, Bartramia, Climacium, Entodon to name a few. 
As for cleaning mosses, lots of water. Chemical nutrients, fertilizers, herbicides, etc. should have no effect on mosses since they are non-vascular and cannot absorb these chemicals. They may not have been contaminated as you suspect. 
To learn more, please visit my Web site. If you want to be part of the moss movement, then please join my Facebook group - Go Green With Moss!
Good Luck!
Mossin' Annie


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Annie!  It looks like I already have some Thuidium delicatulum that I collected wild. I have 4 types of wild collected moss that seem to be doing very well in terrarium conditions. I have yet to identify them but they're really a joy to have in my vivariums and terrariums. Thanks for the link to your site as well! There's a lot of great information on there that I'll be wading through .


----------



## Ian44 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just wanted to jump on here, I know this thread is 12 years old. Absolutely DO NOT USE moss from from commercial greenhouses. I am a greenhouse horticulturist and I don't even use moss I grow in my vivarium. any serious greenhouse is going to be using pesticides, fungicides, and possibly even herbicides on a weekly or biweekly basis not to discount fertilizers either.

I'd just observe how they are growing and try and replicate that.


----------

